# Which holes do I use to attach freud ft2200 to mounting plate?



## Jmacdona (May 21, 2012)

Hi all, new to the forum and hope you can answer what might seem to be a dumb question. I've searched for an answer for a couple hours now and am now resorting to bothering you guys with my problem:

I have a Freud FT2200. I just picked up a Freud BF4000 universal router mounting plate at home depot that was in an opened package that was missing the instructions. I thought "no problem" since I understood that plate was pre-drilled for Freud routers. But now I have the plate and no instructions and can't figure out how to attach it to the router. I wasn't expecting to have to drill holes, but maybe I do? There are two sets of holes on the bottom of the router: one set of four holes, one in each corner, and a second set of two larger holes offset from the center. I suspect I need to use the 4 holes?

Does anyone have a BF4000 plate that can scan the instructions for me? Or if you have this plate/router combo and can send some pictures of how they are attached that would probably work too.

Thanks in advance for the help and look forward to being part of this forum!

joel


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Try taking the plastic base off your router (you're going to have to anyway) and try matching hole patterns that way. You may need longer screws than the ones holding your baseplate on now.


----------



## Jmacdona (May 21, 2012)

I did take the plastic base off the router and can see the 4 threaded holes where I'm pretty sure are the right ones. Whats confusing me is that I understood the plate was pre-drilled for Freud routers, but I can't get the pre-drilled holes line up.

So maybe another way to ask my question is whether others have had to drill ones in a freud plate in order to mount it to a Freud router?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.routerforums.com/freud/7844-ft2000-mounting-template.html

==



Jmacdona said:


> I did take the plastic base off the router and can see the 4 threaded holes where I'm pretty sure are the right ones. Whats confusing me is that I understood the plate was pre-drilled for Freud routers, but I can't get the pre-drilled holes line up.
> 
> So maybe another way to ask my question is whether others have had to drill ones in a freud plate in order to mount it to a Freud router?


----------



## Jmacdona (May 21, 2012)

Thanks. With your help I think I almost understand this. in the base plate there are 2 sets of holes: a set of 4 smaller holes and a set of 3 larger holes. Is it true that the router base attaches to the router using the 4 smaller holes, and then the router and base plate attach to the router table using the 3 larger holes?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joel

You got it,here's snapshot how I mounded the Freud and I have holes also for the PC router..all you need are the 3 bigger holes for the Freud..

====



Jmacdona said:


> Thanks. With your help I think I almost understand this. in the base plate there are 2 sets of holes: a set of 4 smaller holes and a set of 3 larger holes. Is it true that the router base attaches to the router using the 4 smaller holes, and then the router and base plate attach to the router table using the 3 larger holes?


----------



## Jmacdona (May 21, 2012)

Thanks all for the help with this. I got it now. Good thing I asked some questions because I probably wouldn't have noticed the 3 larger holes and just mounted it the same way the base plate is.

I did end up talking to Freud Canada today, and confirmed what I already suspected: the BF4000 universal router mounting plate IS NOT pre-drilled for Freud routers contrary to some of the literature I saw online. Apparently the BF4030 is the exact same plate as the BF4000, with the exception that it is pre-drilled for Freud routers, whereas the BF4000 is not.

As for mounting it to the table with or without the base plate installed, Freud says you can do either. The advantage of mounting it without the plate is that you gain a slight increase I the max bit depth.

Again, thanks for the help.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Joel for my small part


==


----------

